# Best internet provider in west delhi ?



## acepro71 (Feb 19, 2015)

hello guys i have been an mtnl user for like 4 years never had a problem when ever i do i just call them they come change modem next day else i just held up my phone ! or call them to check line and it works like a charm 

but i am a game though ping is great download speed is not !

i am currenty on combo 599 plan !

i have been an user of hath way and sify broadband both were ok-ish ! but speed was **** !

so i really want a good play my budget is `1 k ! 

and mtnl doesnt really have great plans for 1k ! so any suggestions ? 

Though did any one try-ed MTNL Delhi - Customer SelfCare Portal : Online Book Landline, Broadband and other services ? 


also any one here on steam ? pm me ill give u my id we will play together


----------

